# remote starter



## stanen8871 (Apr 15, 2003)

I am interested in installing a remote starter in a 2001
altima, but am leary about this messing up the OEM security system.
Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The best thing to do is contact the company or retailer whose remote starter you are considering. They would have more specifics on the integrated installation.

Troy


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

i have one in my car, didnt affect anything at all, click the link in my signature and check it out


----------

